Ask HN: Why would you want to make your site work without JS? - stbn
======
wakeywakeywakey
A few devs on HN hang on to a bygone web where everything is a plain document.
Your non-technical clients, who greatly outnumber them, want apps with rich
interaction. Which one of them pays you?

------
dvhh
You are probably looking at the issue in the wrong order, why do you need JS
to view your website in the first place:

\- Not Static content

\- You don't care about accessibility ( Disclaimer : I don't know much about
the evolution of the lastest browser accesibility technologies )

\- You don't care about robots indexing your website ( although google, and
headless browser are an effort toward looking at javascript content, they are
an effort from the search engine when they could allocate the time for
websites that do provide proper fallback )

------
tony-allan
1\. Speed 2\. Compatibility

